# Bear Removal Service



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2015)

A                                             man in northern Minnesota                                             woke up one morning to find                                             a bear on his roof. 
He                                             looked in the Yellow Pages,                                             and sure enough, there was                                             an ad for "Up North Bear                                             Removers." 
He called the                                             number listed and the bear                                             remover said he'd be over                                             within an hour. 
The bear                                             remover arrived, and got out                                             of his van. He had a ladder,                                             a baseball bat, a 12 gauge                                             shotgun, and a mean looking,                                             heavily scarred old pit                                             bull. "What are you going to                                             do.?" the homeowner asked. 

       "I'm                                              going to put this ladder up                                             against the roof, then I'm                                             going to go up there, and                                             knock the bear off the roof                                             with this baseball bat. When                                             the bear falls off the roof,                                             the pit bull is trained to                                             grab his testicles, and not                                             let go. The bear will then                                             be subdued enough for me to                                             put him in the cage in the                                             back of the van. 


      "He                                              then handed the shotgun to                                             the homeowner. 


      "What's                                              the shotgun for?" the                                             homeowner asked. 


      "If                                              the bear knocks *me* off the                                             roof, you shoot the dog."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

...love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 3, 2015)

LOL   (....and if the bear is a "she";  what then?)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2018)

Falcon said:


> LOL   (....and if the bear is a "she";  what then?)


She's don't climb roofs!!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2018)

They don’t? :shrug:


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh, I gotta see this


What's the number?


----------

